# Programmieren anfangen.



## Kabior (21. Jun 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich weiß, dass diese Frage schon oft gestellt wurde, dennoch habe ich einige zusätzliche Fragen, die mir mehr oder weniger peinlich sind. Naja dann lege ich mal los:

1. Wie fange ich das Programmieren an? - Ich meine welches Programm benötige ich ( wo lade ich das runter?) und ich habe gelesen, dass man einfach loslegen soll, aber wie? - Ich habe kein Plan wie irgendwas geht.

2. Ich habe etwas von OO ( Objektorientierung) gelesen?- Ist damit z.B. die Orientierung auf Spieleprogrammierung gemeint oder was?

3. Ich weiß nicht genau auf was ich mich orientiere. Ich würde gerne Serverzeugs etc. lernen.

Ich weiß, dass meine Fragen seltsaam sind etc, aber ich erwarte hoffentlich hilfreiche Antworten.

Danke, Kabior.


----------



## Marcinek (21. Jun 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/119003-einstieg.html

1:1 die gleiche Frage


----------



## Kabior (21. Jun 2011)

ok. Hoffentlich finde ich da meine Antworten.


----------



## Landei (21. Jun 2011)

Programmiersprachen sind an bestimmten Grund-Konzepten ausgerichtet. Neben funktionalen, deskriptiven (oder "logischen"), stackbasierten und (rein) imperativen Sprachen gibt es eben auch objektorienterte Sprachen (als Untergruppe der imperativen Sprachen). Natürlich sind auch Mischformen (hybride Sprachen) möglich.

Objektorientierte Programmierung fasst Daten (Namen, Zahlen, Datumse oder die Noten von Beethovens Neunter) und Methoden (also wo etwas mit Daten gemacht wird, etwa Beethovens Neunte abspielen) in "sinnvolle Einheiten" - eben "Objekte" zusammen. Typische Objekte wären eine Person, ein Programmfenster, ein 3D-Modell in einem Spiel oder Beethovens Neunte. Viele (aber nicht alle) objektorientierte Sprachen - wie Java - kennen noch das Konzept der "Klassen" als eine Art Schablonen für neue Objekte. Weiterhin unterstützen objektorientierten Sprachen in irgend einer Form "Vererbung", die eine Erweiterung vorhandener Objekt-Strukturen um neue Daten oder Methoden erlaubt, etwa "Vorstand" als Erweiterung von "Person" mit zusätzlichen Daten wie "Schwarzgeldkonto" und zusätzlichen Methoden wie "entlasseBelegschaft".


----------



## thorstenthor (21. Jun 2011)

Scriptsprachen hast du noch vergessen, wenn du das nicht mit deskriptiven Sprachen meinst


----------



## Landei (21. Jun 2011)

Habe ich nicht. Konzeptionell sind "Skriptsprachen" (wobei es dafür immer noch keine allgemeingültige Definition gibt) meist unter "imperativ" oder "objektorientiert" einzuordenen.

Deskriptive/logische Sprachen sind Sprachen wie Prolog oder einige Shells für Expertensysteme, die anhand einer vorgegebener Wissensbasis samt Ableitungsregeln mehr oder weniger selbsttätig nach einer Lösung suchen.


----------



## thorstenthor (22. Jun 2011)

Also meinst du damit funktionale und logische Sprachen.



Landei hat gesagt.:


> Habe ich nicht.



Wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten...

Schau mal auf Wikipedia: Programmiersprache ? Wikipedia , da wird "deskriptiv" gar nicht erwähnt. Meintest du vielleicht deklarativ? Nichtsdestotrotz hast du bei deiner Einordnung noch solche Sachen wie HTML usw. vergessen.

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Marcinek (22. Jun 2011)

thorstenthor hat gesagt.:


> Wir sind doch nicht im Kindergarten...



Wir nicht da hast du recht ;D

Die Diskussion bringt doch rein garnichts und ist nur ein Thread Hijack.:applaus:


----------



## thorstenthor (22. Jun 2011)

Seit wann ist eine Richtigstellung ein Thread-Hijack? Dein Beitrag war das.


----------



## HoaX (22. Jun 2011)

Seit wann ist HTML eine Programmiersprache?


----------



## Landei (22. Jun 2011)

Die Begriffe "deklarative" und "deskriptive" Programmierung sind synonym ("deklarativ" ist wohl verbreiteter). Weitere Beispiele dafür (neben Prolog und Expertensystem-Shells) wären XSLT und SQL. 

Ob HTML eine "Programmiersprache" ist, ist eine gute Frage. Sicher nicht im klassischen Sinne, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass die vorhandenen Features ausreichen, um es turing-komplett zu machen - dann könnte man es zumindest unter den esoterischen Sprachen einordenen 

Sorry, wenn das manchen als Haarspalterei erscheinen mag, aber ich finde es wichtig, korrekte Definitionen und Klassifikationen zu verwenden, sonst kommt es bloß zu Konfusion. Typisches Beispiel ist der Ausdruck "Skriptsprache": Ist es eine Sprache, in der man interpretierte "Skripts" schreiben kann, muss sie dynamisch getypt sein u.s.w. Selbst Wikipedia tut sich auffallend schwer mit einer sauberen Definition. Aber solange das nicht klar ist, reden alle Beteiligten nur aneinander vorbei (Habe ich z.B. erlebt bei der Frage, ob Scala eine Scriptsprache ist oder nicht).


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Jun 2011)

HTML ist eine Auszeichnungssprache. Genauso wie XML


----------



## maki (22. Jun 2011)

TheDarkRose hat gesagt.:


> HTML ist eine Auszeichnungssprache. Genauso wie XML


HTML ist eine Instanz von XML.
HTML ist eine Auszeichungssprache, aber XML ist eine Erweiterbare Auszeichungssprache, damit kann man zB. andere Sprachen, wie HTML, definieren.


----------



## r.w. (22. Jun 2011)

Und das alles auf die Frage eines absoluten Programmier-Neulings... ???:L

;-)


----------



## TheDarkRose (22. Jun 2011)

*X*HTML lässt sich mit XML Elementen beschreiben. Aber HTML wird durch SGML definiert.


----------



## Kabior (28. Jun 2011)

ehm jetzt mal ohne witz.
Hatte gedacht, dass ich heir ein paar Antworten bekomme.
Kann mir niemand in einer für mich versändlichen Sprache erklären wie? mit wlechem programm? oder überhaupt wie ich damit anfange sagen?
Schön, dass ihr so ausgiebig diskutiert bin abere cht an dem thema interessiert, aber anscheinend kann mir niemand weiterhelfen.


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Jun 2011)

Kabior hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir niemand in einer für mich versändlichen Sprache erklären wie? mit wlechem programm? oder überhaupt wie ich damit anfange sagen?



Am besten am Anfang ein Buch kaufen und lesen. z.B. Java von Kopf bis Fuß.


----------



## Kabior (28. Jun 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Am besten am Anfang ein Buch kaufen und lesen. z.B. Java von Kopf bis Fuß.



Ich danke dir. Wenigstens mal einer, der mir eine hilfreiche Antwort liefert. Nichts gegen die anderen, aber die diskutieren über irgendwelche üebrirdischen sachen, die ich sowieso nicht verstehe 

P.s. kann mir wer nen Link dazu schicken? - WO ich das kaufen kann? - Finde ganz viele verschieden. Java von kopf bis fuß, kavascript von kopf bis fuß etc. oO:autsch:


----------



## frapo (28. Jun 2011)

Na was möchtest Du lernen? Java oder Javascript? . Kaufen kannst Du es z.B. bei amazon. 

Hier ist auch ein schönes Buch: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –


----------



## Kabior (28. Jun 2011)

frapo hat gesagt.:


> Na was möchtest Du lernen? Java oder Javascript? . Kaufen kannst Du es z.B. bei amazon.
> 
> Hier ist auch ein schönes Buch: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel –



Das ist die Frage.
Weißt du, ich weiß es nicht. Mit was mahce ich den was? wo fängt man den an? und wo ist da der unterschied? uh ist das peinlich. ;(


----------



## frapo (28. Jun 2011)

Kennst Du google und/oder Wikipedia? 

Mach Dich doch erstmal schlau, was der Unterschied zwischen Java und Javascript ist. Die Arbeit musst Du Dir schon selber machen, das kann Dir hier keiner abnehmen.

Vor allem weißt ja auch nur Du, was Du eigentlich konkret machen willst


----------



## Kamil (29. Jun 2011)

Oder erst einmal die Frage was Du persönlich mit dem Erlernen einer Programmiersprache erreichen möchtest. Ein bestimmtes Ziel vor Augen? Entsprechend könnte die Antwort wo Du anfangen kannst anders ausfallen.  Und was ich als Neuling auch immer empfehlen kann: Am Anfang bzw. immer wieder nebenbei sein mathematisches Verständnis auffrischen. Zumindest ich hänge öfter an mathematischen Problemen als am reinen Verständnis was Objekte oder Methoden sind fest. 

Spätestens wenn Dir das erste Sinus über den Weg läuft... sucht man plötzlich schlagartig nach seinen alten Mathebüchern.


----------

